# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Air Combat Evolution (ACE), DARPA AlphaDogfight

## Airicist

DARPA AlphaDogfight on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Air Combat Evolution (ACE)

"AlphaDogfight Trials Go Virtual for Final Event"
Advanced algorithms to fly simulated F-16 dogfights against each other, Air Force pilot in online finale

August 7, 2020

"Virtual AlphaDogfight Trials Finals"

August 18-20

----------


## Airicist

AlphaDogfight trials final event

Aug 20, 2020




> Welcome to the AlphaDogfight Trials Competition Event #3 - Final simulated dogfight between the Champion AI and an Air Force F-16 pilot!
> 
> The DARPA AlphaDogfight Trials aim to demonstrate the feasibility of developing effective, intelligent autonomous agents capable of defeating adversary aircraft in a dogfight. 
> 
> AlphaDogfight Trials Competition #3 is being broadcast live from the Johns Hopkins University Applied Physics Lab (JHU/APL) via a ZoomGov Webinar on 18-20 August 2020. 
> 
> DARPA’s AlphaDogfight Trials seeks to advance the state of artificial intelligence (AI) technologies applied to air combat operations. The trials are a computer-based competition designed to demonstrate advanced AI algorithms that can perform simulated within-visual-range air combat maneuvering, otherwise known as a dogfight. The goal is to use the dogfight as the challenge problem to increase performance and trust in AI algorithms and bring together the AI research and operator communities. 
> 
> In August 2019, DARPA selected eight technically and organizationally diverse teams to compete in the AlphaDogfight Trials with the purpose to energize and expand a base of researchers and developers applying AI technologies to complex operational problems.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI pilot beats human in clean sweep of virtual F-16 dogfights, human fails to register a single hit"
The AI, call sign "Falco," swept the human pilot 5-0

by Peter Aitken
August 23, 2020

----------

